

What's your first tweet? - pranaya_co
https://discover.twitter.com/first-tweet#paulg

======
zafka
I reserved my twitter name a few years back. My plan is to wait until I have a
thousand or so followers to make my first tweet. Of course then the pressure
will be on...... @zafka

~~~
zafka
My bad, @zafka_studios The Musician from China beat me to Zafka.

